# الاثيلين والبولي اثيلين



## abue tycer (17 فبراير 2011)

الملفين المرفقين لانتاج البولي اثيلين والاثيلين اتمنى الاستفادة منهما مع تحياتي


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الأيادي أخي أبو تيسير على هذا الموضوع المفيد .....


----------



## المقباليه (22 فبراير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه اخووي ماقصرت^^


----------



## الشاغور (23 فبراير 2011)

الشكر على ماقد تم شرحه ولكن نتمنى الشرح الأكبر لانه موضوع كبير ويحتاح لشرح أكثر


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (10 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## البيهس السحلي (7 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا مشكور


----------



## هيمو555 (7 مايو 2011)

مشكور لا عدمناك


----------



## moon_mido86 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك لك في عملك ويطل عمرك


----------



## megasedek (27 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------



## darcknet (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور لا عدمناك*​


----------

